# How Often do Bearded Dragons Lay Eggs?



## SallyDragon

Sally Dragon is kept on her own and we have had her for 6 months. Exactly 4 weeks ago today she laid a clutch of 26 eggs and last night laid another clutch. I don't know how many yet as OH will not be able to remove them until this evening. 
How often can I expect her to lay eggs? She is not with a male however she was before we got her 6 months ago. We dispose of the eggs after removing them form the viv.


----------



## imginy

Normally a healthy adult female will lay twice a year.

Some will just lay the one clutch others will lay one clutch every month for 5 months in a row even if not been with a male.

Not much you can do about it just keep them well feed and watered.


----------



## PaleRider

Four or five clutches is not unusual for a healthy peak age female.

Younger or older animals, or those not in the best of health, will lay fewer.


----------



## SallyDragon

Thanks for your replies, I guess it means we have a healthy happy dragon if she is laying eggs! If it is anything like last time she will scoff lots of locusts this evening, she hasn't eaten (refused any food insect or greens) since she started digging on Thursday.
It's no bother to set up her burrowing area just handy to know roughly how many more clutches she could lay!


----------



## danii2911

can u help me i have a 22month old bearded dragon and i think she might be preg as she has got very fat in the last 5 weeks but in this last week say has just been laying around and when she dose move she walks very slowly and dont get far before she gives up and lays down again


----------



## Ophexis

danii2911 said:


> can u help me i have a 22month old bearded dragon and i think she might be preg as she has got very fat in the last 5 weeks but in this last week say has just been laying around and when she dose move she walks very slowly and dont get far before she gives up and lays down again


Is she kept with or been in the presence of a male recently? 
Have you had her vet checked?
What's her diet like?
Do you supplement her, with what and in what quantities?
What are your temperatures?
How old is your UV and what strength is it?


----------



## danii2911

yes she was with a male 
uv is a 30w
yes she was vet cheaked befor xmas and is healthy
she has plenty of salad and fruit
she has locous dusted with callcum


----------



## Karen-H

My female beardie is 2 yrs old, never been with a male and never laid eggs. She eats, poos and sheds well. She is alert and healthy.


----------

